# How many different places does your dog sleep in one night?



## Maggies mom

Mine pretty much stay in the room Im in until its bed time, then they go to the bedroom and stay there all night.


----------



## missmarstar

Mine alternate between the bed and the floor when they get too warm. Dillon tends to sleep in one spot all night on the bed... Sam is usually the one who goes back and forth.


----------



## diana_D

Well, Emma usually starts with our bed, if she feels too hot she moves on the floor or near the bed where she has a bed set up for her, but she always sleeps nearby. Last night she left the bed to cool off a bit but she returned and brought the only ball with a bell inside she has. Needless to say I thought I had got rid of that ball the night before (same drill) but I kept hearing the bell each time one of us moved. So I knew she must be in bed, too.


----------



## Adriennelane

Lucy alternates between the bed and the floor too. She prefers to sleep in the bed unless she's hot, but she doesn't like for either of us to move at all. Honestly, the bed's not big enough for two adults and a grown golden (we only have a full sized bed). However, we do get comfy and cozy at times.


----------



## Debles

Mine sleep in two places. They both start out on the wood floor next to my side of the bed.
Gunner stays there most of the night. I have to feel my way over him when I go to the bathroom. : )
Selka eventually goes in the den , right next to our room, and sleeps spread out , on the couch.
Sometimes, Gunner goes in the living room and sleeps on the couch. He barks at times when he sees a shadow or hears any noise outside. Then by morning he's back by my side of the bed.
When Dad leaves for work, they let me know it's time to EAT!


----------



## dannyra

Kylee just sleeps on the floor in our bedroom on my wife's side of the bed. She may shuffle back and forth 4 or 5 feet but always on that side. Which I'm always suprised as she is very much a daddy's girl.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

In winter they both sleep on the bed all night long. In warmer weather they both start in the bed then sleep on the floor til the alarms goes off then they jump back on the bed for belly rubs.


----------



## AcesWild

moxie...

starts in her bed ends up on my feet. Then gets under the covers with me, then if I have company will sleep in between whoever is with me. Sometimes that's the end of it and you wake up with the dog in between you head on the pillow, but sometimes if she's unhappy moxie gets back up and goes to sleep with one of my roommates. where she does the same type of movements. She likes to get to everyone.


----------



## AmbikaGR

With three dogs I did not fill in the poll as all are different.

Keeper - she will move from her dog bed to the cool wod floor and back during the night.
Lucy - She stays in one place on the rug on my wife's side of the bed.
Oriana - There is NO spot in the room she does not use during the night. Our bed, Keeper's bed, Lucy's bed, wood floor, carpet and of course various spots in "our" bed.


----------



## fostermom

Up at the lake, Jasper spends the night in bed with me. Danny tries, too. But there is only so much room in a double bed with two big dogs. So usually I ask Danny to get down and he does. Until Jasper decides to get down and immediately Danny will jump up.

At home, they play musical beds (dog beds) all night long. I just today had carpeting laid in the hallway and our bedroom where we used to have laminate floors. I could not sleep through all the click, click, click all night long.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I get annoyed if they get up and walk around- it wakes me up. Sometimes one will get a drink, that's okay- but if they walked around a lot it would irritate me. I have never had a dog that would leave my room at night, they want to be with me. Rig sleeps in the bed. He changes positions now and then, and RARELY will get down and sleep on the floor if I accidentally roll onto him in my sleep or something lol, but he gets back up ten minutes later. Epic sleeps on a dog bed on the floor, and he never moves at all... or in a crate, same deal. Francine isn't trustworthy, she sleeps in a crate.


----------



## Bock

Tysen will either sleep in my bed or his crate with door open..man does he love that crate (when he goes in there on his own!)


----------



## AlanK

Tuff Dog is good in the house at night.... but ya never know where he may end up sleeping.


----------



## Celeigh

I keep my two in my room with me. Fergus starts on my bed, moves to the bathroom floor then ends up on his bed by morning. Lily mainly stays on her bed, but occasionally moves to the wood floor if she gets warm.


----------



## Pudden

the Pud either sleeps next to me in my bed all night, snoring softly on her pillow next to mine (I know, I know...) or she starts the night in her big psychedelic flower armchair and then moves to my bed toward morning.

She's always in my bed when I wake up. When she thinks it's time to get up, she puts her nose right next to my ear and sighs and breathes in a very afflicted manner. She wants to make sure she doesn't miss that magic moment when I softly murmer, "okay", upon which she explodes out of the bed wagging and laughing and begins to order breakfast.


----------



## RoxyNoodle

Roxy sleeps on our bed, on Jonny's side usually. He rarely has any covers when I inevitably have to get up in the middle of the night, and is usually clinging on to the edge whilst Roxy sprawls comfortably. :--smirk:She stays there until we wake up the next morning.

Fred sleeps in his crate, and I'm not sure if he'll sleep up with us in the future to be honest. I don't know why but Roxy was never happy being left down stairs at night when she was a pup, but Fred is perfectly happy. If he's happy down stairs, and it means we get more bed space he'll probably stay there.


----------



## RENEESDOG

Crockett sometimes gets up on the bed with us at night. we play and or fall asleep. If we fall asleep and forget to put him in his crate, Illl wake up and he'll be standing by the bed looking at me as if to say, I'm ready to go to bed now. He goes in and I close the gate. If I dont close it He eventually comes out and stands by the bed again. If I dont put him in the crate he will sleep on the floor but not peacefully like in his crate


----------



## Ljilly28

Finn starts out at the foot of the bed. Then, after about an hour he gets too warm, hops down, and goes to his own huge chair by the window. Tango starts out on her dog bed but sneaks on to Finn's place at our feet the second its empty.Tally snuggles as close to putting his head on a pilliow as allowed and stays there, conked out, until 5 amish when breakfast occurs to him and he starts his face-kissing campaign. If ignored, he jumps off the bed pitterpatters down to the kitchen, and then patters back to the bed to plunk his dish on a person. It is very obnoxious but cute.


----------



## gold4me

Emmy sleeps at the foot of the bed on my side. In the winter she may move between my husband and me. Gambler starts on the bed and then gets on the floor and later comes back to the bed. It is cold now so we'll see what he does in the summer.


----------



## moverking

If the 'proper' bedtime is observed...both girls start with 'on the bed' snuggles, Sadie then stays and Loocie goes to her bed on the floor, and usually stays all night there. Sadie moves to the LR couch around 1:00am and promptly at 4:30 gets a drink and comes back to her bed in the bedroom. If we are late to bed, Loocie gets pouty and lies down on the wood floor in the hall and refuses to come back for any snuggles, when she's tired she wants left alone. Sadie will take a rubbin' all night long, lol


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Thank you everyone for your input. We hope we can look forward to more responses.

Generally the responses so far are what I expected… from the dogs that spend the night in a crate to dogs that range all over the house, most commonly the dogs seem to stay in close proximity to the owners.

We also think temperature plays a role. When it is warm or hot the dogs may cuddle for a short while but then move to tile floors or another bed where the cushions are cool. In colder weather dogs cuddle and stay in one place. Another factor in our home is ear scratching … Natasha will hang around as long as the ear scratching continues. Ten minutes after it stops, she is gone .

There seems to a pattern in how the dogs choose their spots. Our two new dogs like many of the same places that our previous dog chose. In our house what seems to be important is ‘vantage point” and air circulation. We got down on the floor and explored those spaces and it is amazing how much air drafts through those particular places close to the floor and you can keep a watchful eye on both us and all possible exits to the front, the garage or the back yard. In bed, both Opus and Natasha liked a clean white towel on the bed. Put one down and they will immediately go to it and stay there. 

With multiple dogs there is a hierarchy of who can take what spot… Our head dog has dibs on the head of the bed… but if she decides to leave the bed the younger dog will quickly assume the head position. When she comes back he moves over for her… which is sometimes more then he will do for us. 

Noisy Toys at bedtime… well a few weeks ago I gave the dogs a new plush toy with a squeaker. About 15 minutes after lights out Natasha decided to let us know just how much she liked the new squeaky toy. Fortunately, after 10 minutes of squeaka-squeaka-squeak. squeak. squeak………squeaky-squeak… she had had enough fun and she settled down and went to sleep.

The bed position is another subject… Bob is a nose to nose sleeper…. at least that’s where we find him in the morning. Natasha prefers to sleep with the butt end presented toward Jeff’s face. In human terms not very appealing… but in the dog world a very friendly and affectionate gesture. “Here, you can sniff my butt.”

The dogs do seem to know when we are about to wake up. Many of you have stated that by morning the dogs are back in bed… either patiently watching and waiting for an eyelid to open or for a verbal signal that the day has begun such as ‘okay’, or as one member stated Tally bringing the dog dishes into the bed to let her owner know it is time for breakfast. Is it that they know we are about to wake up? Or is it that the wake us up by breathing in our ear, or cuddling closer in anticipation of a belly rub, or by bestowing dog kisses upon us starting with a gently touch of the tongue and ending up with an enthusiastic ear nibble?

Three dogs that really made me laugh. Moxie making her nightly rounds either she is just ‘sleeping around’ or she has assumed the role of ‘night watchdog, making certain everyone is accounted for and well taken care of. The image of Crocket standing over you with the “I’m ready to go to bed look.” is just too funny. And Loocie being moody when she is overtired just proves that dogs are people too.


----------



## moverking

Excellent synopsis!
I forgot to add, if it's 'bath' night...BOTH will stay on the bed all night. Chill factor?


And we just got a King Tempurpedic (only because a magnificent sale was on)and while the humans think it's divine, I haven't noticed the girls overjoyed at the extra room and comfort. They do stay longer at times on the bed, I think because the 'jiggle factor' doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## Scrubs

2 places on top of me or next to me on the floor.


----------



## paula bedard

Ike moves from my side of the bed to the hubby's and back again. Every once in a while he'll stay downstairs, but only at the end of an exceptionally tiring day.


----------



## Lucky's mom

Lucky will start on the living room floor. 

When I go to bed he follows me in and jumps in. 

If my husband beats him to it, then he sleeps in the hallway and then at some point moves in between the bed and the wall.


----------



## windfair

Ranger will come in to go to bed when we do, get settled on his bed at the foot of our bed for about five minutes, and then get up and move to the wooden hallway floor. Sometimes we wake up and he is by the back door, sometimes we wake up and he is in the bedroom, sometimes he sleeps under the bed and whacks his head on the bed all night, sometimes he sleeps jammed into the corner by the bathroom. During the day he sleeps in the office or hallway.


----------



## Noey

1. his bed in our room
2. floor in the hallway outside room
3. his chair in his room
4. his bed in kitchen
5. sofa in basement
6. his bed in basement.
7. bathroom floor if door is open.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Dylan & Erica both sleep with us but Frankie moves around you never know where he will end up...... One night he fell asleep in our bathtub and scared the daylight out of me when I had to use the bathroom. But that is our FRANKIE!!!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

Bailey sleeps under our bed. He goes there around 8:30 and stays there all night long. Bentley sleeps on the side of the bed and will usually move to the hallway halfway through the night.


----------



## Dog

Only 2 places. 

On her bed or next to it on the carpet (usually it's a sign that it is time for me to change her sheet) :bowl::bowl::bowl:

I am not joking she is a really clean and fussy girl!!


----------



## Florabora22

My puppy likes to sleep in my bathroom. I have no idea why, but that's where she is. I'm always fearful I'm going to step on her at night if I have to get up to go to the bathroom, but I haven't yet. She always hears me come in, and will make a little groaning sound and thump her tail on the floor. It's sweet.


----------



## amy22

Misty will start out at the foot of the bed ..on the bed, and then some nights she will move to the living room couch, and then later in the night shes back in the bed.


----------



## Muddypaws

They have the whole downstairs and I am pretty sure Darby sleeps on the sofa and Kirby in the chair. She may alternate between the chair and floor but my hubby always finds them in those to spots at 4:30 in the morning.


----------



## Miss Happy

Miss Happy always starts out sleeping on her bed by my bedside, but during the night, goes into my large walk-in-closet and sleeps till morning. The closet has no fan or window so I don't understand.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

Lately, Simon has decided that the bed is way too hot.
The floor of our bedroom (carpeted) is still too hot, so he ever so lightly tip-toes down the stairs (yeah, right- herd of elephants trampling down the stairs!) and I usually find him under the kitchen table. (that's his favorite place during the day to sleep- kind of like a big crate, I think.
When we leave for more than a couple of hours, he stays in his crate.


----------



## P NUT

Gracie is a real "roamer". Floor, couch, chair .. up stairs or down. Some nights even in her crate. Gracie is 6 and a bit and sometimes goes into her crate on her own accord that we still have set up in our bedroom. _Hubby snoring on one side and Gracie breathing/dreaming on the other. Can't get any better than that _


----------



## cinnamonteal

Caleb hangs out with us until we head to bed. Then he goes into his crate and sleeps there until morning. We leave the crate door open, but he just likes it in there. I've tried to get him to sleep in the bed with me while DH is out of town but after some snuggles, he gets up and goes into his crate to sleep.


----------



## KAW

Monty sleeps on the cool tile floor of the bathroom connected to our bedroom. I haven't given in to him sleeping in our bed yet but every 3 or 4 nights he tries!


----------



## alanckaye

my girls follow me around from room to room. If I'm on the computer, they are close by. If I go to the bathroom, they are.....too close by. If I'm in my recliner, they are always next to it or under it so I have to be very careful when letting the foot thing down. Other wise, on the tile floor or couch - @ night in their crate. Can anyone suggest how to go about letting them sleep out of the crate. I mean I just can't go to bed and leave them up, if for nothing else than their safety but the day will come when they should sleep outside the crate and I don't know how to do that. I really don't want them sleeping in our bed - too big and furry and if they sleep in the bedroom they will wake up and try to jump on the bed. KD wines @ night or when she doesn't get attention. Anyone?


----------



## rvanzuydam

Most of the time Sam likes to sleep on the bed, next to me, on his back with his legs in the air. He has no shame. He hates it when I occasionally lock him out at night. I bought him a nice doggie bed and a crate but he never sleeps there. Oh well....


----------



## Kelmel

Usually just at the end of the bed...


----------



## whitedove

storm starts off in the kitchen under a stool by the sink..when he wakes he comes into the family room and lays between the 2 sofa in a corner.when we go to bed he goes into the kitchen to his bed..but im sure he does not stay there as i hear him moving around during the night..


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

alanckaye said:


> my girls follow me around from room to room. If I'm on the computer, they are close by. If I go to the bathroom, they are.....too close by. If I'm in my recliner, they are always next to it or under it so I have to be very careful when letting the foot thing down. Other wise, on the tile floor or couch - @ night in their crate. Can anyone suggest how to go about letting them sleep out of the crate. I mean I just can't go to bed and leave them up, if for nothing else than their safety but the day will come when they should sleep outside the crate and I don't know how to do that. I really don't want them sleeping in our bed - too big and furry and if they sleep in the bedroom they will wake up and try to jump on the bed. KD wines @ night or when she doesn't get attention. Anyone?


Our neighbor initially crate trained his golden. Then, when she was older and they knew that they could trust her alone in the house when they left for short periods of time he began the process of getting rid of the crate. First he removed the crate door. Out of habit she continued to sleep in the crate every night. Then a few weeks later he removed the upper portion of the crate. Finally, after another few weeks, he removed the lower portionof the crate and alll that remained was the cushion that had always been on the floor of her crate. I suppose that months later the cushion was either removed or replaced. But for the rest of her life each night she chose to return to that spot to sleep.

Might not work for everyone..... but it worked for him.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

KAW said:


> Monty sleeps on the cool tile floor of the bathroom connected to our bedroom. I haven't given in to him sleeping in our bed yet but every 3 or 4 nights he tries!


In our home night ends and every day begins with a doggie cuddle session in my SO's (significant other) bedroom. Once he falls asleep, the pups leave his bed and move somewhere cooler but by morning they are back and waiting for him to wake up so they can collect that morning ear massage. 

The pups have given up trying to climb into my bed. I want to invite them in but because I have dog allergies it is just not allowed. The first several months whenever they tried to climb in with me they were unceremoniously pushed off the bed. Eventually they gave up trying. But when the SO is out of town I find there are usually 2 dogs on the floor beside my bed when I get up in the morning.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

P NUT said:


> Gracie is a real "roamer". Floor, couch, chair .. up stairs or down. Some nights even in her crate. Gracie is 6 and a bit and sometimes goes into her crate on her own accord that we still have set up in our bedroom. _Hubby snoring on one side and Gracie breathing/dreaming on the other. Can't get any better than that _


A warm snoring body on either side..... you are right... life is good!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Noey said:


> 1. his bed in our room
> 2. floor in the hallway outside room
> 3. his chair in his room
> 4. his bed in kitchen
> 5. sofa in basement
> 6. his bed in basement.
> 7. bathroom floor if door is open.


 
It's a wonder that your poor dog gets any sleep at all... :roflmao:


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Bob Dylan said:


> Dylan & Erica both sleep with us but Frankie moves around you never know where he will end up...... One night he fell asleep in our bathtub and scared the daylight out of me when I had to use the bathroom. But that is our FRANKIE!!!!


 :sleeping: In the tub? Now that is funny. But I can see that....


----------



## Daisybones

Hudson generally has 3 places although they are in the same room. Does that count? He will sleep up against the wall until he gets cold. He will hop up on the bed (and take it over. He will only sleep on my side of the bed which means I have learned to mold myself around him). When he gets too hot he will jump down and sleep at the end of the bed on the floor. We have hard wood floors so they keep him cooler when he is too warm. I prefer he sleep in the bed. Uncomfortable or not I just like it.


----------



## FinnTastic

I think what Tally does is hilarious. I'm glad Finn doesn't do that though. You should get it video taped. 
Finn sleeps on his dog bed that is on my side of the bed. During the week day, he stays there until the alarm goes off and we get out of bed. On non work days, he stays on his bed until her hears us stirring. I know he is already up b/c I can hear him licking and yawning, but I try not to move. As soon as I do, he gets up and puts his head on the edge of the bed. If we ignore him, he will most of the time go back to his bed. if we acknowledge him he will get on the bed and get right between us.


----------



## Laurie

Our dogs normally start on their pillows in our bedroom and sometimes will head to the futon in my office or onto the bed in the spare room.....except for Reno...once he's alseep, he's asleep!!!


----------



## Tracy S.

Dusty is 9 months - almost 10. I can't WAIT till he doesn't need to be crated. He's smart as a whip but STUBBORN as an ox. I always say he is book smart but has no common sense - haha. So he CHEWS things if he wakes up in the night and realizes that he has free reign. He just doesn't get it that when he DOESN'T chew he DOESN'T get crated.


----------



## Ranger

Ranger goes to bed usually 3-4 hours before I do and he always goes to sleep in his dog bed in the bedroom until I'm ready for bed. When I turn out the bedroom light, he gets up and waits for me to give him the "ok" before he jumps up to sleep on my bed. He'll sleep there all night unless I move around too much, at which point he jumps off and sleeps on his bed for the rest of the night. So he only has two spots - his bed and my bed.


----------



## cangolden

Candy sleeps by me, before i go to bed. Once I go to sleep she come in and lays down, then I hear her in the middle of the moving around in the bedroom.
So, I have to say 3 times.


----------



## tennisball

When I'm going to bed, my dogs usually sleep in or around the bed, sometimes getting up to get a drink or look out the window and just patrol the house to make sure everything is alright, but they always return after a few minutes.

If it's in the middle of the day and they're taking a nap, they'll sleep anywhere close to me, usually the couch or under my feet if I'm on the computer.

My bridge golden, Cody, would sleep smack dab in the middle of the bathroom floor. I'd wake up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom and trip over him, one time smacking my head on the toilet seat! I guess he preferred the cool tile on the bathroom floor.

My pet peeve: when a dog is laying in the hallway and don't budge when they hear you shuffling down the hallway. I had a basset hound who was so stubborn and wouldn't move, even one time when there was a sonic boom!


----------



## Sophie_Mom

Sophie is with us until we go to bed. Then she sleeps with us in the bed. She takes up my whole side, pretty much. My husband actually likes it, 'cause it means we "have" to snuggle! I wake up in the morning, she is glued along side of me, either with her head on the pillow or stretched out on her back with her legs all akimbo.


----------



## lizamartin

Soda spends the night laying on ceramic tiles in the front hall -- must like the coolness. Very early morning she will come up on the bed to sleep for a couple more hours.


----------



## LDBgolden

When I'm getting ready for bed, Charlie comes and gets into his bed, a trundle bed next to my bed. The minute I turn the lights out and settle in bed, he immediately gets up and leaves the room to lie in the hallway facing away from my open door. If I was to walk out my bedroom door, I'd trip on his butt right on the door frame. No interest in facing me. Haha. It is a cool tile floor. It's like clockwork and always makes me chuckle. I have NO IDEA when he comes back in, but I've never woken up in the morning and not had him back on his trundle bed (on his back, legs sprawled open, fast asleep--- he's not a morning guy). Then I go get ready for work. When I come back he's fast asleep in his kennel, which is in the hallway near where he starts the night. Sometimes he'll sleepily shuffle into the kitchen and sleep at my feet while I have breakfast, but many mornings he stays asleep in his open kennel. Getting him to go out and potty before I leave is the tricky part. My dog just doesn't do mornings!


----------



## Ozzy666

Murphy slept on the foot of our bed until she was about 5. Then she started sleeping on the bathroom tile because it was cooler.


----------

